# Starling Pigeons



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about Starling Pigeons? When I try to do a search everything comes up with Starling birds........not pigeons. I've got one on 911. The finder has been told that they have homing instinct and I'm not so sure about that? Anyone know?
Oh, by the way, the bird is in Hancock, NY......if anyone is close by???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not finding much about them either, Renee. They are listed on the Rare Breeds Pigeon list, so I assume they aren't real common here in the US. Hopefully one of our experts will be along shortly to assist.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, I have seen pictures of starling pigeons, but don't know anything about them as far as homing instinct. Type in pigeon breeds. They are really pretty pigeons. I'm going to NY the west side of the state .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> I'm going to NY the west side of the state .


Is that near Hancock??? Actually, they are having some pretty bad weather up there. I found two AU members who are about 30 miles or so from the finder. He has their names and numbers. I'm HOPING that one of them will take this little guy. I can't have it turned loose without knowing where it's from and where it has to go.


----------



## Gonzalezer (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, they are having some bad weather up there, I just got home from Rochester and the drive was not good at all.
I have also seen Starlings advertised on Eggbid.com and one of the breeders is in NY but I can't remember where, he also has white Homers which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Found some........in fact, this person is the one who probably raised this lost bird, but sold it to someone in NY, but doesn't know who......  


http://www.colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, thanks for the link. Those are some unusual looking birds.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee, I have a pair, but don't have any info. Maybe check Feathersite?
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

See Daryl, when you get that camera working you can take their picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> See Daryl, when you get that camera working you can take their picture.


That's two of that have mentioned the camera in the last 15 minutes.....Daryl's going to come down here and shove that camera down our throats. Guess I'll be first since I'm on the way DOWN..........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*starling/pheasent pigeons*



Lovebirds said:


> Found some........in fact, this person is the one who probably raised this lost bird, but sold it to someone in NY, but doesn't know who......
> 
> 
> http://www.colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42


Hi Renee,Starling and Pheasent pigeons are closely related.One of our pigeon talk members DOVES1111,raises Pheasent pigeons I think she lives in the area where this bird was found she may be of some help in this matter .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi Renee,Starling and Pheasent pigeons are closely related.One of our pigeon talk members DOVES1111,raises Pheasent pigeons I think she lives in the area where this bird was found she may be of some help in this matter .GEORGE


Well, Doves1111 lives in CT. The last times she/he posted was 27 Feb. I'll send a PM and see what happens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

*Starlings and Pheasants*

Does anyone have a source where I can buy some?


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

This is vivagirl http://www.colorpigeons.com/ I have about 100 Starlings- Pheasants & Danish Suabians in all colors. Go to my website and click on Photo Album and view the 3 breeds. If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Regards


----------

